
Teaching, Playing, and Programming: Ten Years of Purely Functional Data Structures - apgwoz
http://okasaki.blogspot.com/2008/02/ten-years-of-purely-functional-data.html
======
bayareaguy
The book has excellent examples of amortization.

------
eru
Go - read the papers.

